# Where are cookies stored in IE7?



## DrMoriarty

Funny thing I just noticed since upgrading to IE7 — can anyone shed some light?

I don't want to clear all cookies, just certain ones (Ryanair's, in this instance)

According to the help file, 'Cookies are stored is in [_sic_] a folder named Cookies which is stored inside the Documents and Settings folder. By default, the path is C:\Documents and Settings\_your user name_\Cookies'. 

This was the case before I upgraded from IE6, but now there's no such folder. I've checked the advanced settings, and there's nothing there to indicate I've anything but the default privacy settings. I've also searched the whole C: drive for 'Cookies' and 'Ryanair', to no avail.

So where does IE7 hide the cookies..?


----------



## ajapale

Try searching Google Groups for "IE7 cookies". [broken link removed]

I think the are in TIF (Temporary Internet Files) but Im a FireFox user myself!



> My *Cookies* are located at
> c:\documents and settings\username\local settings\temporary internet files
> requires that show system and hidden files be enabled as well as protected & operating system files.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Egad, you're right, aj — thanks!  

Dunno why it now lumps the cookies in with all the other TIF, but my immediate problem's solved.


----------



## rmelly

it always did


----------

